# Dream Season EVO By: PSE



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Dream Season EVO
By: PSE

I would like to start this review with a statement from the PSE website; “Born with humble beginnings in a 700-square foot building in Mahomet, Illinois, PSE was one of the first five companies to obtain licensing under the Allen Patent for compound bows. Of the original five, PSE is the only company still manufacturing compound bows.” 
With that said, it was a great pleasure to be offered this opportunity to have some time to use the Dream Season EVO from PSE, one of ten pro-series bows from PSE. This bow has truly been a dream to use and with little time left I am hoping it brings me a dream season soon. 
Where do you start with a bow like this? With the statement that it shoots upwards of 331 to 345 fps accomplished by only the great all around design behind this bow. With the 2011 AXE Plus Hybrid Cam and new for 2012 the EV-Hybrid Cam system, this bow is and will remain one of the smoothest drawing bows. I know it was one of the smoothest I have shot in a while. The Planar Flex Riser, optimized draw cycle, a brace height of 6” and a 32 ¼” axle to axle length coupled with the Centerlock Pockets covering 75% more of the limbs allowing for better lock down of the 4th generation X-Force Limbs, making them tighter and more on center for awesome performance. All this aides in the EVO’s virtual vibration free design as well. Draw length can be set with a range of 5.5” of adjustability, utilizing PSE’s locking module system allowing anywhere between 25” to 30” of draw length. Then with a 75% let off, making this bow quiet, smooth and suitable for a wide range of people. 
You may think that 75% let off isn’t as good as some other manufacturers 80%, well let me tell you with the well designed EV-Hybrid Cam system on this bow, the let off seems better than their 80%. Draw weight for this and all the pro series bows comes in 50, 60 or 70 lbs. The EVO weighed in at a very nice 5.4 lbs. and this included the following items:
Eclipse Micro Sight with light
Whisker Biscuit
Peep
D-Loop
Wrist Sling
Pete Shepley Ace Stabilizer
The bow seemed well balanced in my hand and when shot had virtually no vibration that I could feel. I have an issue with carpal tunnel and if I use cheap stabilizers or shoot a bow that has above norm vibration, my hand will go numb quickly. But when shooting the EVO, my hand never got numb or tired even after 40 minutes or more of shooting. Drawing the bow back never seemed to be a burden and was an all around joy to shoot and never a chore. 
One thing I really believe in is a quiet bow over a fast bow when hunting whitetail and with the EVO you not only get quiet, you get quiet and fast, the best of both worlds. 
I have featured this bow in pictures with SKB’s new parallel limb bow case and have to say this bow with the Mossy Oak limbs and black riser really sets it off but, other archery products as well. 
I will truly miss this bow when it is gone and have had others shoot this bow and can’t believe how sweet it is. It has been the topic of several of my Facebook conversations and one on one conversation. I can see PSE is really coming on strong with their great line of bows. No matter what your preference PSE has a bow for you. 
For more information on the new 2012 EVO Dream Season or the many other great bows by PSE visit them at:
http://www.pse-archery.com/content/Home.index/445.5.1.1

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

nice review Gary !!! thanks for a well written review


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*PSE Dream Season*

Thanks for the nice compliment it was a pleasure and I am still enjoying shooting it.


----------

